# Results 21st Annual KC Cellarmaster Wine Classic



## salcoco (Jan 27, 2020)

of 245 entries , 217 medals were awarded.
gold---25
silver--105 
bronze--87

Kit entries were 81 with 164 original source wines.

Best of class and prize listing is attached


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 27, 2020)

Sal is too modest to say that he scored big! Winemaker of the Year! Plus top marks in Red Vinifera Kit class and some medals in others, too! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 27, 2020)

Amanda did pretty well too! Though I haven't seen her around in a while.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 27, 2020)

Got two second place prizes!
Now I’m anxious to see the scores!


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 4, 2020)

I want to thank @salcoco and folks in KC.
I still can't seem to brew a blackberry that we agree on.
But...got my first gold medal plus 7 other medals. Good feedback.


----------



## Amanda660 (Feb 15, 2020)

A fabulous competition and one has to love supporting an active wine club!


----------



## Ajmassa (Feb 15, 2020)

Amanda660 said:


> A fabulous competition and one has to love supporting an active wine club!



I live nowhere near KC, but entered some wines a couple years ago for some unbiased opinions. Learning of it from @salcoco here. 
They really did a great job, very organized, return thorough feedback & scoresheets to participants, and the medals ain’t so bad either [emoji38]. Will def participate again.


----------

